# htop install



## nulkarp (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi,

I installed the application, but does not work Htop.

What should I do?

pkg_add -rv htop > I used this command.
________________________________________________________
[root@xxxxx ~]# htop
Error: could not read procfs (compiled to look in /compat/linux/proc).


----------



## vivek (Oct 1, 2009)

Mount linprocfs on /usr/compat/linux/proc. See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/linuxemu.html


----------

